# Anybody see the BFTs caught on PCola Pier?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't follow the Pier Reports too much so I don't know if this guy has a profile here or not, but I was on my explore tab in Instagram when I saw this picture of two BFTs off of Pensacola Pier.

Based on his Instagram, this guy absolutely kills it with pier fishing, so I thought I'd would share, considering I don't believe he has an account on the PFF.
Either way, it has me itching to be home fishing instead of stuck inland.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I did hear from a reliable source Sunday when I was on the beach that two Black Fins were caught. 

I also heard that Navarre Pier went 4 for 6 on Cobia Sunday am, before the rain.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw a pic on FB with 3 guys and 3 BFT's. pretty cool catch!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

These boys kill more shit than timic.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catches!!!


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

I got one too, it was pretty raw.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Black Fin from a Pier, here.

Gotta be a first HUH??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Black Fin from a Pier, here.
> 
> Gotta be a first HUH??


First time this week, maybe.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

John B. said:


> First time this week, maybe.


Thanks, you know, I am not a "Pier Expert" as you are buddy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Thanks, you know, I am not a "Pier Expert" as you are buddy.


I'm no pier expert... hell, I haven't been out there but a handful of times in the last few years.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

We used to catch quite a few of them in March off Navarre Pier in the early eighties.


----------

